# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Ziekte van Parkinson: beperk voedsel met hoge dosis ijzer

## FRANCOIS580

Ziekte van Parkinson: beperk voedsel met hoge dosis ijzer 


*Als gevolg van de toenemende vergrijzing, neemt het aantal patiënten met de ziekte van Parkinson de laatste jaren sterk toe. Het gaat om een progressieve ziekte die je centraal zenuwstelsel aantast en voor de meest uiteenlopende motorische problemen zorgt. Een geneesmiddel tegen deze ziekte werd nog niet gevonden, wel heel wat therapieën om de symptomen ervan te verzachten. Een tekort aan dopamine, een zogenaamde neurotransmitter die boodschappen doorstuurt naar je hersenen en je bewegingen coördineert, ligt aan de basis van Parkinson. Wetenschappers ontdekten nu dat de concentratie aan ijzer in je bloed een belangrijke rol speelt bij het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van Parkinson, dat echter niet erfelijk zou zijn.*



De ziekte van Parkinson is een langzaam verergende, neurologische aandoening die zowel mannen als vrouwen treft. Bevende ledematen, stijve spieren in vooral armen en benen, een ernstige beperking in al je bewegingen zijn de voornaamste symptomen. Parkinson nog steeds ongeneesbaar. 
In principe is deze aandoening niet leeftijdsgeboden. Parkinson slaat echter vooral toe bij vijftigplussers. Ons land telt een kleine vijftigduizend patiënten die met de gevolgen van Parkinson hebben te kampen.

*Tekort aan dopamine*

Van Parkinson is geweten dat het in eerste instantie veroorzaakt wordt door een tekort aan dopamine in de dieper gelegen gedeelten van je hersenen. Deze gebieden zorgen voor je automatische bewegingen. Een ingewikkeld proces dat pas tot stand komt na het communiceren van verschillende hersencellen. Bij Parkinsonpatiënten gaan de hersencellen in deze gebieden kapot, waardoor er een tekort aan dopamine ontstaat. Parkinson manifesteert zich vanaf het ogenblik dat minstens tachtig procent van deze hersencellen in zijn afgestorven.

*Hart en bloeddruk*

Parkinson heeft echter nog meer nadelige gevolgen voor je gezondheid. Het tast sommige perifere zenuwuiteinden aan, waaronder die van het hart de belangrijksten. Vele Parkinson patiënten lijden dan ook met de een of andere hartkwaal, en hebben als gevolg hiervan ook geregeld met plotse bloeddrukdalingen te maken. 

*Nadelige omgevingsfactoren*

De ziekte van Parkinson is in principe dus géén ouderdomsziekte, al vergroot het risico met ouder .../...


*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Ik hoop het niet te krijgen....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik krijg méér dan kippenvel als ik er nog maar aan denk...

----------

